# "Mortal Kombat: Conquest - The Complete Series" Available on DVD March 31, 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

EMBARK ON THE JOURNEY TO PROTECT THE EARTH REALM AS WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT RELEASES

MORTAL KOMBAT: CONQUEST – THE COMPLETE SERIES

ON DVD MARCH 31, 2015



Featuring All 22 Original Episodes from 1998’s First and Only Season in a 4-Disc Set



BURBANK, CA (December 10, 2014) – Forces of good and evil clash to determine who will claim victory in the fateful tournament as Warner Bros. Home Entertainment (WBHE) releases Mortal Kombat: Conquest to own on DVD for the first time since the series debuted in national syndication in 1998. Set to release in time for the debut of the franchise’s next entry in the video game series -- Mortal Kombat X – the original series hits shelves for fans old and new alike to relive the action. All 22 episodes from the first and only season are included in Mortal Kombat: Conquest, available on DVD for $39.98 SRP on March 31, 2015.



In a world scarred by destruction and violence, three fierce warriors face the wrath of an evil empire as they strive to protect the Earth Realm from the forces of darkness in "Mortal Kombat: Conquest." In this prequel to the critically-acclaimed movies, Kung Lao has triumphed in the Mortal Kombat tournament, defeating Shang Tsung and saving Earth Realm. Now, he must train a new generation of warriors for the next tournament. Meanwhile, an exiled Shang Tsung attempts to thwart Lao's efforts with the aid of supernatural warriors such as Scorpion and Sub-Zero.



“For decades, Mortal Kombat has proven its popularity past the video game realm into movies, an animated series and web series as well as this live-action television title,” said said Rosemary Markson, WBHEG Senior Vice President, TV Brand Management and Retail Marketing,. “We are thrilled to release Mortal Kombat: Conquest for the first time ever on DVD for longtime fans to relive the action as well as introduce new generations to the prequel storylines and events that took place prior to the video games and movies.”



Based on one of the best-selling video game franchises of all time; the Mortal Kombat video game series has sold over 30 million copies worldwide to date. 



Mortal Kombat: Conquest on DVD includes all 22 one-hour episodes:



1. Warrior Eternal, Part 1

2. Warrior Eternal, Part 2

3. Cold Reality

4. Immortal Kombat

5. The Essence

6. Noob Sailbot

7. Debt of the Dragon

8. Undying Dream

9. Quan Chi

10. Unholy Alliance

11. Thicker Than Blood

12. Shadow of a Doubt

13. Twisted Truths

14. Festival of Death

15. The Serpent & The Ice

16. Kreeya

17. The Master

18. In Kold Blood

19. Flawed Victory

20. Balance of Power

21. Stolen Lies

22. Vengeance

DVD Standard Features:

• 4 DVD-9s

• Audio: English (5.1)

• Subtitles: English SDH

• Aspect Ratio: 4x3 Full Screen


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome. Finish him!!!!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Awesome. Finish him!!!!


:rofl:

this has been a TV series that I honestly never thought would see the light of day again. it's been lounging in obscurity for several decades and as a Mortal Kombat nut I'm highly excited


----------



## stiffandcold (Apr 16, 2012)

Longtime MK fan here as well! Didn't knew this existed. Sounds good to me, I shall look into it when it comes out.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

stiffandcold said:


> Longtime MK fan here as well! Didn't knew this existed. Sounds good to me, I shall look into it when it comes out.


I know I will be for sure. Daniel Bernhardt when he was young and spry and Kristina Lokken (spelling) when she actually knew how to smile.


----------

